# Becoming a Combat Rescue Officer



## Grey_Reaver (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
First time poster here, but I heard that this was one of the best sites to go to for knowledge about special operations in the USAF, especially with specialtactics.com seeming to be down. I'm currently a senior in college interested in joining the Air Force and becoming a combat rescue officer, and wanted to get some advice to make sure I'm on the right path for that, as well as advice on getting in shape for the physical requirements.

So far I've been in contact with an air force officer recruiter, have taken the AFOQT (haven't gotten scores back yet), and have been ramping up my workouts to meet the top percentiles on the PAST. The officer position I was aiming for initially was pilot or combat systems officer since it seems that only rated positions are being called for at the moment. How would I go about getting into Combat Rescue from there, and do you have any suggestions for workout plans to follow?


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2014)

@Kyle M Per the Site rules, post an Introduction. This should be your next post.


----------



## Grey_Reaver (Nov 10, 2014)

My apologies. Just posted the Introduction.


----------



## Johca (Nov 10, 2014)

CRO is not a rated specialty (AFSC).  It appears you are attempting the OTS route.  There is no direct through OTS to CRO opportunities as neither the CRO or STO is available without going into another nonrated AFSC and then once in that job submitting a phase I application screening phase which if you get through that successfully may get you to the phase II screening and selection phase.


----------



## Grey_Reaver (Nov 10, 2014)

That sounds like it could be pretty difficult. So far as I know the next boards are for rated positions only.


----------



## Johca (Nov 10, 2014)

Probably, you will need to find out the nonrated boards from the OTS folks.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 10, 2014)

Johca said:


> Probably, you will need to find out the nonrated boards from the OTS folks.


Actually your list covers what I need (was looking at FE's)

What other AFSC's were onboard?


----------



## Johca (Nov 11, 2014)

SOWT, during the SEA conflicts the rescue helicopters were two pilots, an FE and at least one PJ.  The Air Force combat rescue sortie mission data base is at http://www.pjsinnam.com/VN_History/db_home.htm     The local base rescue H-43s would have a med tech or fire fighter rather than a PJ.   PJs flew as the gunners too.   You will find the occasional photo journalist on a combat rescue sortie.  Perhaps a flight surgeon, but as I didn't compile the database or look at every mission listed I can't confirm other than it is possible.    The database does not include the Air Force special operations helicopter sorties.  BTW you cross posted from either a PM conversation we were having or another thread, just so others are not scratching their heads on the tangent.


----------



## Grey_Reaver (Nov 11, 2014)

I've requested more information on this from the recruiter, so hopefully it doesn't turn out to be too convoluted of a process.  And yeah, glad you clarified what was going on with that last post Johca. Haha I was a little confused.


----------



## Johca (Nov 11, 2014)

Kyle M said:


> I've requested more information on this from the recruiter, ...


Be sure the recruiter you are asking the question of deals with commissioning programs and not just enlisted recruiting.  Also my previous comment concerning asking the OTS folks remains applicable as CRO is a non rated AFSC and there is no direct entry classification though OTS for non-prior service or those prior service enlisted who separated and are trying to get the commission job entry classification. 

Just an FYI, the original question SOWT posed to me was if there was a master list of the combat medals awarded to aircrew members during the SEA conflicts.  The answer is no although the compilation done by the PJ community pertinent to PJs has expanded to include other air rescue and Sandy (A-1)  crewmembers.    http://www.pjsinnam.com/Medals/Index.htm


----------



## Grey_Reaver (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, he's the officer recruiter for the area. The enlisted recruiter for my town actually put me in contact with him. I'm definitely planning on investigating this a bit more to make sure that this is a plausible route to take. Wouldn't mind being a pilot if CRO didn't work out for some reason, but would prefer to at least have a chance to try for it.


----------

